# House and 2 &1/2 acres in Kansas



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

This isn't my property nor do I know the owner , just something I found on craigslist . Thought someone might be interested in it , he does offer owner financing !
http://www.kansaspropertyforsale.blogspot.com


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I think it's a great deal but the wife isn't buying it. Oh well.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

After trying to find some info about the property in that link, the word anal comes to mind.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Wow all that write up for 21,500? seems like a bit of over kill. My eyes crossed not even 1/4 of the way trying to read all the information. Talk about covering ALL their bases. lol IF they can get someone to read every detail MAYBE someone will buy it.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I look at it differently. I think the seller is a first time seller and very anxious to sell the house. Probably because there are no job opporunities in that area or she has a family crisis or some such. I believe you can get a job there but it will most likely be agricultural related.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

mdharris68 said:


> After trying to find some info about the property in that link, the word anal comes to mind.


Yup, with websites less really is better. This site is just too painful to read.

Has the seller ever heard of a real estate agency?


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

The house is really rough would need lots of work we have looked at it but even at that low price it is overpriced. The out buildings need lots of work you would need a heat source in the house and the basement where two of the rooms are is in pretty bad shape. There is not much close in the way of work which could be one reason it is not selling with gas prices high the cost of commute is something to consider.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

You could see someone coming from a long ways away it looks like. Talk about wide open. He may have already sold it if he would cut 90% of that stuff off that site and just give a desciption and the pictures.


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

starjj said:


> lol IF they can get someone to read every detail MAYBE someone will buy it.



I've read it all and have actually followed it for several months. I have never seen such a detailed listing. He's kind of "different". Getting answers is like pulling teeth too. This place has been for sale for a long time. It was actually for sale over a year ago but he dropped the ball.

He seems to think that old quonset building is worth quite a bit. It's not a "great deal" from what I know. I may go take a look in person myself soon though. He already ignored my much lower offer. I find it funny he says he doesn't have the time to remove a small bit of wallpaper or other small jobs (like pick up all his clutter in the house) but has the time to blog extensively about so many little details, many of which have little to do with the property itself.

As a side note I have seen ads on craigslist advertising the same exact property but offered by different people - i.e. scams. Here's a few;

http://wichita.craigslist.org/rfs/764774883.html
http://ksu.craigslist.org/rfs/766597741.html
http://topeka.craigslist.org/rfs/766074507.html


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

prairiedog said:


> the basement where two of the rooms are is in pretty bad shape. .


I wondered about that. Just from those pictures the foundation looks like it has some big issues. It looks like he filled most of the cracks but how long will that last. It looks like a corner of the porch has broken off too. I wonder how square the house is. For all the pics of the surrounding pastures he took, I don't know why he couldn't take a bunch of decent pics of the interior, attic and basement of the house. What pictures are there make me wonder. With all that clutter he doesn't appear to be much of a housekeeper.

The outbuildings are nowhere worth what he thinks. He talks about running a distribution center out of the quonset but that seems like a pipe dream given the location.


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

Sale pending.

I see where craigslist scammers have expanded on using his old ad;

http://wyoming.craigslist.org/rfs/771415877.html


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

is sale still pending I have not noticed an update to that effect


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

You can actually find better deals than that in KS and some are fixer uppers and some are just cheap due to location. Anything 40-100 miles away from Wichita tends to be dirt cheap. My wife liked a massive Victorian house on 5 acres and itwas $30k something a few months ago. Problem? It was too far away.


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

Wiah I could find one we keep looking and are willing to go far away as we do not need to commute for jobs


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

prairiedog said:


> is sale still pending I have not noticed an update to that effect



He told me he took deposit (about 10%) on it and was waiting for the sale to go through.


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

TedH71 said:


> You can actually find better deals than that in KS and some are fixer uppers and some are just cheap due to location.



Where can I find them? I'm not seeing much in that regard the listings, newspaper, classifieds, etc other than places in town.

This particular property wasn't a bad deal. The house looked solid and mostly just needed cosmetics. Fairly new steel roof, good well, good ground, nice location, high speed net, usable outbuildings, etc. It's not easy to find all that for 20k.


----------

